# Hinge on Cedar Chest



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

So, I'm about done with a cedar chest (out of cedar) that looks like this one:









I just need to attach the trim around the top of the box, then install lid. I had a great idea to use the Rockler torsion hinge, http://www.rockler.com/lid-stay-torsion-hinge-lid-support-rustic-bronze.

I wasn't thinking, though, and just realized that the torsion hinge must fit over 3/4 board. I have two options. Go with a standard hinge and a flap stay, or "mortise" the trim so the torsion hinge will fit.

Your thoughts?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I think I might use different hinges due to the trim on that chest.

You might have to go with hinges and a separate soft-close strut.


----------



## mandatory66 (Jul 26, 2012)

I ran into the same problem on my chest. My hinge design was the same but without the torsion feature. They were also thinner. I mortised the trim (about 1/8 inch wide ) to allow them to slip in. Worked well and with a tight mortise fit no one noticed, also used a separate lid strut.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

piano hinges, a bit tough to install, but worth it.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Why the piano hinge?


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

Well when you say cedar I am guessing you mean aromatic, the brass just gives it a feel, and they are very hard to bow or break under normal circumstances. it's just a really dependable sure fire hinge in the chest world. With a regular style of hinge they can be torqued one way or the other causing the screws to strip or wood to crack, so on and so forth. That's why piano hinges are a main stay in chests, where people may sit on them at some point. They are also easy to fit, but the size that's longer but closest to what you need, mark the length, put on some safety glasses, and cut. Also let the drops from them sit a minute before you go to pick them up, they'll be really hot.


----------



## MJCD (Nov 28, 2011)

An un-formed thought:

Could you reverse the torsion hinge, such that the 'cupping' portion is affixed to the top, while the portion typically screwed to the top is, in-fact, screwed to the base? Also, for my blanket chest, I added a spacer on the top portion to allow larger screws than the ones provided (see my Projects) - the Rockler site has user comments that the provided screws were too small for the … torsion.
MJCD


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I use piano hinges all the time on chests and small boxes. Aside from the above mentioned mechanical benefits, they can be cut to length to fit almost any project, are available in different materials and sizes.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for all the help. Two follow up questions:
1) do you just attach the piano hinge or do you make a mortise? I gather no mortise.
2) Any suggestions on a specific soft close strut?


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Shameless commerce: I just listed some sidemount chest hinges for sale. It's in the "woodworking trade and swap" forum.

They would be one solution to this beautiful example.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks, Lee. Since the trim piece extends inward and outward, I assume I'd have to mount a block on the sides of the box to install those, right?


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Correct, Charles. And I'd want to be sure they wouldn't interfere with those interior cleats on the lid.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

On second observation, Charles, I don't think they'll work on that design. The cleat on the inside back would prevent the top from being able to be flush with the back. Wouldn't look good. But thanks for considering them. For them to properly work the back wall of the chest would have to be the same thickness as the top.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm with TCC paino hinges plus lid suports.

http://www.rockler.com/search/go?w=toy%20box%20lid%20support


----------

